# Diorama help



## Ghillieman (Mar 17, 2011)

If you have seen the Dogfights episode called Long odds, "Sweede" Vejtasa, takes out his last Zero with his wingtip. I want to recreate that moment in my diorama. The modeling aspect isn't what I'm concerned about. I need help suspending the two models and connecting the wingtip of the Dauntless to the middle portion of the Zero's wing. I was thinking of running a brass rod up from the bottom into the belly of the Zero into the left wing and out the gash made by the Dauntless. From there it would enter the wingtip on the Dauntless and secure inside somehow. Is there a better way to do this? Also this is my first diorama, leave it to me to jump in the deep end first.:tongue: To make things even better it's in 1/32 scale.


----------

